# miserable bloating



## nogo (Dec 18, 2006)

Everyone on this website has been extremely helpful to me over the years. Kathleen in particular, has been terrific and most comforting with her suggestions and explanations. I suffer from horrible, lifelong constipation issues. In order to go to the BR, I need a daily regimine of mag. citrate tabs (one in the a.m. and one in the p.m.), Omega 3 twice a day, a large glass of prune juice with pulp in the a.m., two heaping tsp of Benefiber, Fiber One Cereal with blueberries on top and nuts added. I do this everyday and it has been most helpful for the last year. For the last week I have had such miserable bloating that my back and stomach hurt; on the right side. I have been having good bowel movements so I don't think it is a back up of stool, but the bloating is just awful and nothing helps (I take Gas-X and Beano like candy). Has anyone else had a problem like this and what did you use to help the bloating. I don't think it is all the stuff I take because, as I said, I've done this for over a year and the bloating has never been this bad. I haven't eaten anything different either. I'm particularly distressed because my daughter's wedding is this week and I really need some relief. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks so much.


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

NogoCould it be stress related? They say stress causes all sorts of problems and I know it can be attributed to weight gain and I'm sure I've read it can make you bloat?Have you tried a probiotic - that may help? Hope you get sorted before the wedding as I know you'll want to look and feel your best and if you are like me my bloating just depresses me no end and you don't feel good in yourself or look good in your clothes.Keep us posted as to how it goes. Someone else may be able to offer some help.


----------



## nogo (Dec 18, 2006)

janet, Thanks for the reply. I have no doubt that stress is contributing greatly to all of this. It's an endless circle because the stress makes the bloating worse and the bloating causes that pain to shoot into my back and down my leg. My system is so sensitive that just having people around the house seizes me up. I guess I just want to be sure that the bloating and pain is simply my IBS flaring at a very unfortunate time. These are different symptoms, so it is distracting. The wedding is in three days and at this point I'm not sure my dress will fit around my belly. I'm really skinny so it looks like a basketball was sewn into the material. Geez.


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Your like me - skinny except for the bloating tummy which makes me look horrible - we all know the "6month pregnant look". I wasn't bloated yesterday - today I am - what's that all about - just can't seem to pinpoint what does that to me.As a desperate measure why not try something like fennel or peppermint oil on the day to reduce bloating - these work for me but I have other reasons why I can't take both.Or try a homeopathic remedy like nux vom 6c - that reduces bloating - just to get you into your suit - weddings are stressful enough without the bloating.And if all else fails - and I've done this before when I've been bloated - buy a pair of magic knickers to pull it in.Let us know how it goes. I feel for you with it being your daughters wedding and not feeling or looking your best on the photos that are going to be a constant reminder.Ah Bless you!


----------



## givemeabreaktolive (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi, have you had any stool tests done recently? Ive had IBS for 5 years and the bloating I get is just ridiculous (exactly, the 6month pregnant look). My bloating is more or less constant but when it gets really bad it only lasts for a week or so. Last year I was bloated for 2 months straight, every single day. I was complaining that something was wrong but because of the IBS, nobody would take me seriously. I decided to take a stool test and it turned out the bloating was actually a parasite in my bowel. So after a treatment, the bloating was 90% better.


----------



## nogo (Dec 18, 2006)

janet, I had to laugh about the 'magic knickers'. I have a pair of those! I have them for times just like this. The problem is, they barely hide the bulge anymore and when I'm in them, I'm so uncomfortable. I feel like a stuffed tomato, about to blow! I can't take the peppermint tea either because of GERD. The best luck I have had is with some online yoga positions for a gassy tummy. I've tried them and they help a bit, but not for long. I hate dreading the day, but it's hard to be excited about the wedding when I feel so uncomfortable in my own skin. I just bought some Digestive Advantage Gas Defense Formula. I'm afraid to try it in case it somehow makes me worse, but SOMETHING needs to help. The only other alternative is to avoid eating all day; but then I'll get an awful headache from not eating. If I find anything that works, I'll be sure to note it here. Thanks so much for your input.


----------



## nogo (Dec 18, 2006)

No, I haven't had a stool test recently. That is disturbing about the parasite! My gosh. At this point, I don't think I'd mind if that was the cause if it was just treatable and would stop this awful bloat. Like you, this happens intermittently with no explanation and lasts for various periods of time. I just haven't had this shooting pain for such a long spell before. I'm sure it is gas pressure, but.....wow. I will definitely talk to my doctor about a stool test after the wedding. Thanks.


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

NogoKnow what you mean about the magic knickers - they are uncomfortable but sometimes needs must but when you wear them I always think the excess has to come out somewhere - with me it tends to come out at the top of my legs! Oh well at least it made you smile!


----------



## eternalpain (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi nogoI can fully sympathise with you about the skinny look with the basket ball tummy! Thats me most days! I see a homeopath & take Lycopodium which does help with the bloating a little I think you can buy it in chemists. When it was our Silver wedding I bought a very light floaty top to put over my dress so that when I posed for photos it hid the "bump"!!! It was quite effective!I hope the wedding goes well & you manage to enjoy the day. Best wishesPatsy


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Eternal PainI'm seeing a homeopath and that's what I've got lycopodium - but I don't think it makes much difference to the bloating. So I'm taking Lyco one day and he's starting me off on carbo veg every other day.So will let you know how that goes.


----------



## eternalpain (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi JanetmttI also have carbo veg from my homeopath for my trapped wind! It is quite good although I have to be careful where I am going after I take some as it tends to be rather loud! As I was still in a load of pain & been diagnosed with a hiatus hernia & H Pylori she has also given me Assa foetida to help with this.I have to take a triple pack of antibiotics/antacids for the H pylori so I'm hoping once thats done the homeopathic remedies will have more effect.Please let me know how you get on with your remedies. I find homeopathy fascinating!Best wishesPatsy


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Yes will do - didn't find lyco did much but then when I started it just got a period - how you finding it - has it helped with the bloating - I'm taking it for constipation and bloating but the bloating is bad - so that is why he said take carbo veg one day and lyco the next day. Have just sent off for the carbo veg so haven't tried that yet.How much do you take and how often - what has helped best for bloating lyco or carbo veg and what side effects did you get.I like homeopathy to be honest! Find it's best for me.


----------

